# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» запускает акцию «Плюс Wi-Fi» для новых и существующих абонентов byfly

## ByFly

Все новые и существующие абоненты byfly, физические лица, подключающиеся или подключенные на неархивные тарифные планы линеек Домосед и Рекорд имеют возможность воспользоваться услугой доступ в сеть Интернет по технологии Wi-Fiна тарифном плане Свободный Wi-Fi со скидкой: *первый месяц в размере 100%, 11 последующих месяцев - в размере 50%.* 
	Акция действует до* 30.06.2016* включительно.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

